# Question for drink/wine connoisseurs.



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I just turned 21, but I'm not celebrating my birthday for another week or two. Now that I can legally drink, I thought it would be interesting to start a drink collection that I'll have for later down the road; this might be a nice present to ask for from my parents or something. I like beer and wine, but I also want to start trying some harder drinks. 

Which brand drinks and/or from what year do you guys recommend I get to start a small collection? And what are some good links about starting a drink/wine collection and how to maintain it?

Sorry if this thread sounds weird, but I just think it would be interesting to collect drinks - just like it's interesting to collect watches and pocket squares.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you looking to collect drinks for your later drinking pleasure or as an investment?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

My advice is to stock drinks that you like that are not widely available at your local pub. 

For example, I like Avocaat. It's a Dutch egg flavored drink that's 15% alcohol. I can buy a bottle and drink it in two days with virtually no ill effects. It's very tasty (even Bols Avocaat widely considered to be a low-end version) and somewhat of a speciality item. Out of 20+ liquor stores in my town, only 2-3 actually carry it on a regular basis.

Also, good Grappa is essential to my collection. I only have one bottle left (the cheap stuff isn't good). It tastes like rocket fuel the first time you try it, but if I was in a position where I was entertaining and wanted something interesting to serve, it does the trick.

Also, get ahold of several bottles of cheap bubbly. Even if it's Asti Spumante, you will want to have mimosas and when you're entertaining a friend or SO, cheap bubbly is generally pretty decent. I like to try different wines and I've never settled on a favorite (I've been of age for 8 years now). My girlfriend is a fan of "full" Shiraz, so Fat Bastard or Yellow Tail often works.

Thomas


----------



## Umlauf (Jun 4, 2010)

As Doug asked you have to consider what the motives are behind you wanting to start a collection. If it is for an investment, you are going to spend a lot more money but have a richer collection which will potentially earn you a lot of money later in life. If you want to do it for drinking pleasure in a decade or longer, than it is better to stick with wine or if you want something a bit harder, I´d recommend going with Whiskeys as they tend to age exceptionally well. On the note of harder drinks, Hendricks is a relatively new high end gin, which has rose and cucumber aromas. It doesnt need to be mixed with tonic as it has such an interesting flavour and I would highly recommend it as any spirit collection staple. I live in Europe, so it is reasonably available here but I´m not too sure if they´ve cracked the U.S market or not. Their website is fantastic and worth a look any way its https://hendricksgin.com/#/us/home/ Hope this helps!


----------

